# Stray-ish kitty in need of a home in Central Ohio



## danniwhit (Jun 28, 2010)

My husband and I absolutely love cats, so when we see one outside that is too thin, and needing help, we try to take them in and feed, clean up and find them a home. Unfortunately, we have had this one for almost a year and cannot find a good home for it, so I am trying to post on cat forums to see if anyone can help out.
Last summer this skinny little grey/white kitty was hiding out in our bushes at the edge of our yard. We fed her outside for a few days, and it became evident she did not have a home. She was horribly scared and thin. After a couple weeks of feeding her, we were able to get her close enough to the house to get her to come in. We cleaned her up, and she adjusted to being inside pretty well. From the way she was acting, she had been badly abused before being dumped. 
She was really in no condition to go to a new home, so we didn't look for one for awhile. She lived in a big open closet that we have, with a litter box, food and her own blanket. It took her days to just come out of that. We finally got her adjusted to eating with the other cats, and hanging out with them. She does not play with our cats, and is pretty much scared of the older ones. We think she is about 2 years old, not spayed. She has accidents sometimes when she is afraid of the other cats...so she probably would not be best in a home with numerous other kitties. 
We don't really know what to do. We are not going to take her to a shelter, we are hoping to find someone who wants a loving cat that doesn't have a lot of others, and can really give her love and attention and not be taken aback by the fact that she will probably hide at first.
If anyone has any questions about her, let me know.


----------

